# Aquaclear 20 on a 20g L....



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Long story short...my 2 decades old canister filter is developing this mysterious leaks around the seal. I didn't think it is worth the money to try to fix it. They don't even make parts for it anymore. Since this is a low tech tank, I didn't want to spend a lot of money on it. Is heavily planted with 12 fish and 13 Amano shrimps. Dosing excel and a dirt tank. 

I picked up the AC 20 at my local petco for $28. Is cute. Is small enough to be put on the side of the tank and so the water is flowing from left to right. The chamber size is small but big enough for me to put the foam and about 25+ fluval biomax bio rings. Not sure if the filtration is good enough. Any idea or thoughts??? 

And the AC 30 is 3/4 of an inch bigger and slightly more powerful flow. My Petco was out of the AC 30. It was $5 more.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i would be concerned with having enough current around the long dimensioned tank. 

In my tanks, I have a AC50 on a 8 gallon cube (12x12x12) as a sole filter with very little bioload (5 least killis) and heavily planted. 

On a standard 10 gallon, i run an AC50 and AC30 (a second ac50 wouldn't fit between the legs of the stand) as my tanks are overstocked.

Is there a powerhead or anything that would move water around the ends of the tank?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> i would be concerned with having enough current around the long dimensioned tank.
> 
> In my tanks, I have a AC50 on a 8 gallon cube (12x12x12) as a sole filter with very little bioload (5 least killis) and heavily planted.
> 
> ...


Is heavily planted but all the plants are very bushy. Blyxa Japonicas and narrow chainwords carpet mostly. I have a one big bushy looking giant baby tears growing to the water surface. I can see plants moving at the far right of the tank. No, just the AC 20 for now.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

IME the AC20 is not quite enough for a 20 gallon tank. I would use at least a 30, but the idea of adding a small powerhead might work, too. 
I have a 20 long, and for a while set it up with all the flow going along the length of the tank. It took a lot of filter and power head to do this. 

Here is one way you can get it set up:
Put a piece of PVC pipe on the inlet of the filter, down, under the substrate, 90* then a pipe the full length of the tank, 90* up and a short piece of pipe with a sponge over it. 
The filter will draw the water from the far end of the tank, and this encourages water movement through the tank. The sponge (make it a coarse one, or at least another Aquaclear sponge) will add mechanical filtration, and becomes a lodging place for beneficial bacteria. 

Here is the origin of this idea, done with power heads:
http://www.loaches.com/articles/hillstream-loaches-the-specialists-at-life-in-the-fast-lane

A planted tank certainly does not need that much circulation, but it does need enough that there are no zones with standing water.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I would go with an AC 50 on a 20 gal tank. I have an AC 30 on a 10 gal tank and it's just fine. I use 2 X AC 110's on a 70 gal tank.


----------



## jkpedrita (Jun 5, 2013)

+ 1 for the 50. I found the flow was too strong in some places but missing in others when used as is. However, with a plastic bottle diffuser type thing you can aim the flow. P.S. You can get the 50 for about the price you paid for the 20 on Amazon warehouse deals. I got one used from them and it came with all new media and looked brand new.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

On my 18g, I use an AC70.


----------



## ANGELFISH GUY (Feb 7, 2013)

I run two AC 30 on my 55gal and a med sponge filter in a heavily planted tank. been running for over 2 years now. i think alot of people get way more filter than needed. just my opinion though


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> i would be concerned with having enough current around the long dimensioned tank....
> ...Is there a powerhead or anything that would move water around the ends of the tank?


Would the addition of a small powerhead be enough help? Or would a bigger filter in general be recommended? My new tank (4rth ever) wont be anywhere near 100% stocked. Maybe i could just make it a small sponge filter that is powered by a small powerhead?

Edit: i find its pretty decent water movement as long as your water levels are quite high. this meaning, the water level must match the lip of the output of the filter. if the water levels are too low, the water will just crash down and only circulate the area under and around it. when my water line matches the lip of my filter, my java fern, valls, java moss, and crypts all sway back and forth. i think i could still use a tiny powerhead though (just in case).


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I used an AC 20 and 50 on mine but it was overkill. If I setup another 20 long with HOB's, I would use 2 AC20's, one on each side is ideal. I don't like filters on the side but I think it's the best place to put them. If you have a small enough light, that needs to be on the tank, you can use the filters to hold the lights. I would likely put both on back, even though on the sides they work slightly better, I just can't stand the looks. I found my 20 and 50 dialed down worked great when placed 1/4 of the way to each end of the tank.


----------

